

Square and Groupon: A New CRM for Merchants? - zaph0d
https://www.helpshift.com/blog/square-and-groupon-a-new-crm-for-merchants/

======
tzm
I implemented Square in our family business primarily for having a tight
feedback loop with customers and the improved user experience. Digital
receipts are an opportunity to improve the customer relationship and
streamline operations. To me, this was the key reason.

